# Pulling hitches



## IHkid966 (Mar 13, 2011)

Does anyone have ideas for an adjustable hitch for pulling? I'm not a big fan of a clevis, I've seen too many pins break! Thanks for your help.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

heres ours










or

706 - 1486 IH

dont know what level you are talking competitition wise.


----------

